# the flaming lips - i can be a frog



## marc andre (Oct 15, 2009)

a sweet little song and video featuring karen o from the yeah yeah yeahs making animal noises and just generally being cute
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92TNIIbaBOo
its from their new album, "embryonic", and its some of the most interesting music ive heard in a while

some of the best songs from the album (a noticably different sound from their earlier work)
see the leaves http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVrVNZfGibU&feature=related

the sparrow looks up at the machine http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVrVNZfGibU&feature=related

scorpio sword http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8q7dSfS1ZI&feature=related

i heartily recommend this album to anyone looking for some new, interesting music :3


----------

